
South Korea confirms 111 cases of coronavirus reinfection - elorant
http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/nation/2020/04/119_287752.html
======
dsun176
If your corona test has an error rate of 1% and you test 1 million people 3
times, what are the propabilities to get true-false-true instead of true-
false-false?

